# More hp HELP!



## warriors43 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello all. Ive had my 04 LS1 gto for a couple months now and i LOVE IT. its a huge step up from my camaro i had. currently the car has a K&N FIPK CIA. and an unknown brand cat back, it was on the car when i got it. it kinda looks like the flowmaster except is alot quieter and less agressive sounding. anyway. im looking to up the power in it being the gearhead i am but its a bit of a switch going from a 20 year old car to a 6 year old car and i am not too familiar with these ls series motors. with the current setup it put down 314hp and 331tq at modified by kc a month or so ago. but im looking to up those numbers. i would like to see it in the 425 to 450 ballpark but if possible would like to stick to bolt on's. im thinking LS2 heads, LS6 intake manifold, cam, handheld tuner, LT headers, and a better cat back. dont know what kinda power this should make. if you know of an easier way to get the power im looking for without an sc or tc then all suggestions are welcome. and also any suggestions for the parts i listed. or an order to do them in would be greatly appreciated


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

All LS1's 02 and up have "LS6" intakes. Your better off getting a dyno tune the Handheld tuners are limited. Your best bet is to talk to a tuner that can set you up with a proper cam. Very, very few people on this board have modded LS1's, expecially putting that kind of power to the ground N/A.


----------



## HITMAN803 (Apr 10, 2010)

you can do them number easy with a good cam,LT and a decent pair of heads...There are ALOT of cams you could go with. ported LS2 heads you can get pretty cheap and LT..If you have a A4 I would get a stall also. oh and a good tune..


----------

